# How To Destroy A Ford 8.8 Axle Shaft In Two Easy Steps



## solaryellow (Dec 15, 2011)

Step 1. Attempt to crawl the obstacle slowly.








Step 2. Hammer down when Step 1. clearly isn't working.







Congrats! That is all there is to it!


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice work there Joel. Takes a tremendous amount of force to do that. How'd you get home?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 15, 2011)

Great job and excellent tutorial. 


:yahoo:


----------



## michael ark (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to here it.


----------



## woundedyak (Dec 15, 2011)

Should buff right out! Good thing is the axle went and not the rear end itself. Simple trail side repair.....If you have all the right parts


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2011)

You should have taken some of the weight out of the Jeep Joel. Maybe it was just overloaded. HAhAhahahaha. It sure looks like you know the limits now.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2011)

Back up, take a run at it.  Count your wheels.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn Fords


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 15, 2011)

alelover said:


> Nice work there Joel. Takes a tremendous amount of force to do that. How'd you get home?


I carry spare axle shafts with me just for such an occasion. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








bmudd14474 said:


> Great job and excellent tutorial.


Try it with the Tahoe tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






michael ark said:


> Sorry to here it.


It's part of the game. Luckily
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 didn't go with.




Woundedyak said:


> Should buff right out! Good thing is the axle went and not the rear end itself. Simple trail side repair.....If you have all the right parts


Had spare shafts with me. Although taking a locker out and putting it back in is much easier to do in the driveway.




mballi3011 said:


> You should have taken some of the weight out of the Jeep Joel. Maybe it was just overloaded. HAhAhahahaha. It sure looks like you know the limits now.


Have you ever thought about applying for Last Comic Standing Mark? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Venture said:


> Back up, take a run at it.  Count your wheels.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




Exactly.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 15, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Damn Fords




Indeed.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2011)

This segment to be continued after several hours of cussing and repair work


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> This segment to be continued after several hours of cussing and repair work




2 seconds of glory followed by 2 hours of laying in the dirt getting oily and greasy.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2011)

When I was younger getting oily and greasy was a lot of fun?

Doing that out in the middle of nowhere added a little adrenaline to the mix.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## gotarace (Dec 15, 2011)

Woundedyak said:


> Should buff right out! Good thing is the axle went and not the rear end itself. Simple trail side repair.....If you have all the right parts









Joel are these stock axles? We had good luck in our modified with Mark Williams axles when we had to run ford 9 inch rear ends. Thank god we got to change to full floaters years back.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 16, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Joel are these stock axles? We had good luck in our modified with Mark Williams axles when we had to run ford 9 inch rear ends. Thank god we got to change to full floaters years back.




They aren't stock axles for a Jeep, besides the locker and diff cover they are stock for a '94 Ford Explorer. Some high pinion 9's would be a nice addition to the old Jeep.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 16, 2011)

looks like fun,  could've been worse, at least you werent in the mud


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 16, 2011)

miamirick said:


> looks like fun,  could've been worse, at least you werent in the mud




I avoid mud like the plague. Not much fun to clean up.


----------

